# Feliway for scratching?



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

Has anyone used Feliway (diffuser or spray) for a cat scratching furniture?

During his hyper moments, my 6 month BSH has recently started lying on his back under our (very expensive and very new!!!!) bed and pulling himself along the matress using his claws and scratching it.

I've moved his scratching post right next to the bed but to no avail! He likes his fun game of monkey bars under the bed!!!

Saw an advert on TV for Feliway but just wanted others opinions before I buy! 

Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Feliway is not for scratching behaviors, that requires training. 

What he is doing is more about play, rather than scratching though. What you want to do is distract him with other fun Games.

Block access to under the bed, or cover the bottom side of your box springs with a heavy sheet (stapled to the frame) to protect the furniture.

What do you mean by scratching post, what kind of cat furniture do you have for him? Cats need furniture to jump and climb on, in addition to scratching.

If you have a cat tree ( get or build one, if you don't,) use it during play times with your kitten. Drag his string-on-a-stick up the cat tree, toss his fur mice or crumpled paper balls up to the platforms, for him to leap and climb after it, and so on.

PS keep his claws trimmed, too.


----------



## jo1234 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Feliway is not for scratching behaviors, that requires training. *
That's what I thought, but on the website it says can use for scratching.

*What he is doing is more about play, rather than scratching though. What you want to do is distract him with other fun Games.*

Yeah we are persevering with that at the moment! We play with him lots anyway!

*What do you mean by scratching post, what kind of cat furniture do you have for him? Cats need furniture to jump and climb on, in addition to scratching.*

He has a small scratching post and a 5ft odd high cat tree for climbing and more toys than your average toddler!!

Anyway, it is not a huge issue for us - I'm sure he'll stop it eventually! Might try Feliway anyway and see if it settles him a bit better at night!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Kiona (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd just restrict access to your bedroom. Problem solved! (on that bit of furniture anyhow, will probably find something else!!)


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

jo1234 said:


> *Feliway is not for scratching behaviors, that requires training. *
> That's what I thought, but on the website it says can use for scratching.
> 
> *What he is doing is more about play, rather than scratching though. What you want to do is distract him with other fun Games.*
> ...


Well, feliway does help with territorial behaviors, of which scratching is one. But cats also scratch for other reasons besides marking scent.

Feliway plug in diffuser is a great product, and I recommend it for many things.

But I don't think it's going to stop a six month old kitten from acting like a six month old kitten and playing Drag Myownself Across the Underside of the Bed with my Claws.

(that's a common cat Game, dragging themselves along the floor by clawing a piece of furniture.)

Toys are good, I'm glad to hear you play with him lots, he does need interactive play from you, every day, for bonding, socializing and working off energy.


----------

